# mebicar/adaptol



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried mebicar/adaptol for their anxiety? Please list positive and negative results as well as side effects.

thanks!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Never heard of that. Hm it looks like its marketed in Lativa? The only thing that works for me is Benzos and they help with overall anxiety. When im outside and infront of people i still get ancy, id need like 2mg of xanax With no tollerance to have 0 anxiety.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

bump.. seriously, nobody's heard of this or tried it??


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive been interested in this one, never really tried it tough, id be VERY interested to hear your experience, if your planning to be the first one to try haha.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes please do tell about your experiences of this medication. I've never met someone either who's used it before.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

what's mebicar/adaptol?


----------



## miso1 (May 19, 2010)

Its weak if I compared to benzos. Dont wast your money.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

miso1 said:


> Its weak if I compared to benzos. Dont wast your money.


I am very sensitive to benzos and meds in general so this may be something i might try. did you notice any side effects? did it work acutely or were multiple doses needed like buspar? Was really hoping i wouldn't be one of the first to try this. I thought for sure you would've tried this Crayzymed!!:idea

thanks


----------



## Narcissistic Pundit (Feb 24, 2011)

According to this article:


> A well known representative...is the compound named mebicar, used as tranquilizer since 1979. Mebicar exhibits extremely low toxicity, does not cause complications and side effects, does not suppress working ability and can be taken under any conditions by people of all ages. Mebicar is not metabolized and leaves the organism within 24 hours.


It sounds like many of the studies may have been done by the "present inventor and colleagues," though it has been around for a while now. I would be very careful in choosing a supplier.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

i tried this stuff. didn't seem to have any affect at all


----------

